# Fuel Level Gauge install 510



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Should be a easy fix but i'm miffed.

Installed the autometer 0-90ohm yesterday. Problem is when I first installed it everything worked perfect the fuel level shot straight to full as I had a full tank. Then somewhere between the drive home something came loose or something because the guage now reads backwards. At first I thought I was on E somehow but no, went to refuel and it shot down to E so i'm definatelly sure its reading backwards now. 

Any ideas on what I could try guys?

I hear something about bending a arm inside the tank where the sender unit but before I start doing crazy stuff like that I thought I'd ask first. 

Maybe even my ground came loose or something, I dunno its to damn hot outside to mess with it right now.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

It does sound like a wire came loose, check resistance at the tank sender.


----------

